

The Uncanny Valley of Email Automation - mattm
http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2015/03/25/the-uncanny-valley-of-email-automation/

======
skmurphy
Key points: sales is a conversation, attempting to automate a conversation
makes you look like a chatbot and puts you at a distinct disadvantage over
competitors who are willing to have a real conversation and engage in an
ongoing dialog with prospects. Marketing is a broadcast and is amenable to
automation until you have initiated a conversation (gotten a response from a
prospect).

